# Five Masculine Moments...Funny!



## Ozarkgal (Dec 17, 2013)

You guys can be so silly sometimes..

http://safeshare.tv/w/GnFzeOCVZF


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 17, 2013)

:iagree::badgirl::thumbsup:


----------



## Anne (Dec 17, 2013)

Those are hilarious!!  :rofl:


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 17, 2013)

_They are very funny but typical of the opposite sex_  :badgirl::lofl::lofl::lofl:


----------



## Casper (Dec 17, 2013)

_*So funny and just like a male.....*_


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah those were pretty funny!


----------



## Michael. (Dec 18, 2013)

.



Perhaps you play a part in it?



.​


----------



## TICA (Dec 18, 2013)

You guys are on a roll today.   Jill's video and now this.   I'm having a laughing kind of morning!


----------



## That Guy (Dec 18, 2013)

Hilarious and oh so true...


----------

